# 2x Mandrake 9.0



## Moartel (29. September 2002)

Die neue Mandrake-Version hat mir heute gleich 2 mal Ärger bereitet. Ich bin bei Linux mehr Anfänger und habe mich auch schon länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, also verzeiht mir bitte wenn ich das eine oder andere nicht weiß  

Problem 1:
Mein Maus (MS Intelli Optical, USB) funktioniert am Anfang im Setup-Programm einwandfrei. Wenn ich dann auswählen soll was ich genau für eine habe geht sie nicht mehr, ich habe schon alle verfügbaren Treiber für USB-Mäuse getestet. Habe dann mit meiner alten Logitech weiterinstalliert, als eine Art Übergangslösung. Ich will aber wieder meine MS-Maus benutzen, wie kriege ich das hin?

Problem 2:
Ich habe eine GF4 Ti4200 von Leadtek und einen Fujitsu-Siemens Monitor. Sowohl XFree3.3.6 als auch 4.irgendwas (weiß nicht mehr genau was mitgeliefert ist) weigern sich zu funktionieren. Die Graka ist als GeForce4 generic eingetragen, der Monitor als 1024x768 @ 70 Hz. Im Setup wollte der Test nicht funktionieren und sprang mit einer Fehlermeldung (ich werde die morgen nochmal raussuchen) wieder ins Menü zurück. Nach der Installation habe ich mit auf der Kommandozeile eingeloggt und versucht X (die 4er Version) zu starten, es kam der Fehler "No Screens found".

Sind das bekannte Fehler für die es bekannte Lösungen gibt? Falls weitere Infos benötigt werden, werde ich die morgen mal raussuchen. Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Christian Fein (30. September 2002)

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option         "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
        Option         "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
EndSection
```

Das ist der Betreffende Teil meiner /etc/X11/XFree86Config mit eben genannter Mouse Hardware

Zu 2.
Lad dir den offiziellen NVIDIA Linux Treiber runter. 
Schau nach deinen hSync und vSync werten und trage die mit den zugehörigen modelines in die XFree86Config.
Falls der NVIDIA Treiber das problem nicht fixt


----------



## Moartel (30. September 2002)

Danke für die Hilfe, ich habe morgen wieder Zeit und werde das dann mal testen. Das mit der Maus wird dann hoffenltich funktionieren, wenn das bei dir geht bin ich da mal zuversichtlich  

Für meine Graka gibt es leider noch keinen speziell angepassten Treiber für Mandrake 9.0, ich werde es mal mit dem normalen testen, es muss ja irgendwie gehen. Der Monitor macht mit allerdings ein wenig Sorgen. Ich habe versucht die Daten aus dem Handbuch zu entnehmen (sollte ja normal kein Problem sein) aber da steht bei mir von den erforderlichen Angaben nur Horizontalfrequenz (30kHZ-96kHz Multiscan) und Bildwiederholfrequenz (60Hz-160Hz). Die Vertikalfrequenz finde ich nicht


----------



## Christian Fein (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *
> 
> Für meine Graka gibt es leider noch keinen speziell angepassten Treiber für Mandrake 9.0, ich werde es mal mit dem normalen testen *



Mandrake ist kein Betriebssystem. Der XFree von Mandrake ist der selbe wie bei Suse Debian Redhat Rocklinux und und und


----------



## Christian Fein (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *bei mir von den erforderlichen Angaben nur Horizontalfrequenz (30kHZ-96kHz Multiscan) und Bildwiederholfrequenz (60Hz-160Hz). Die Vertikalfrequenz finde ich nicht   *



google: 
[monitor hersteller und Modellname XFree vSync]

Wenn du nicht irgendeinen aus himbugtu hast, hat irgendwer wo schon die werte herausgefunden und veröffentlicht


----------



## Moartel (30. September 2002)

Mit dem Treiber von nVidia meine das hier:  http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?IO=linux_display_1.0-3123

Das mit google hat nicht ganz funktioniert,werde mal Sandra testen.


----------

